# 5 Gallon CO2 Generator



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would think about the cost/hassle that is required to start a 5 gallon DIY mix. 

If you are looking to produce that much CO2, I would also want it to be consistent, and would think about saving up for a pressurized CO2 system instead.


----------



## drx (May 1, 2015)

You can do it and it can be cost effective when you add in that your brewing. Read up on how to brew and you can make all kinds of things to drink and you get a lot of co2 out of it. You can reuse year you just need to do what's called a year wash. So your only real expense is what you use as your sugar. What kind of sugar you use dictates what your brewing.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you sure that big bottle can withstand the maximum internal pressure that a sugar/yeast system can generate? It should be in order to be safe.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

The cost of DIY yeast is more expensive over the long run than refilling a co2 tank. DIY is okay to get you by, but you should save up and buy a real system. It's well worth the cost and the upkeep is cheaper than DIY. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Desertsp (Feb 17, 2013)

Pressure buildup will depend on what's attached to other the end of the co2 line. A reactor won't allow much if any buildup, diffusers will...how much depends on the pore size and how long it's been cleaned. 

Like others have said, you'll have a hard time getting consistent output. If you've ever made beer or wine you've probably noticed how it starts slow, then starts going really fast for a week or so, then tapers off. That week or so could poison the fish, and the tapering off could cause algae. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streeker02 (May 2, 2014)

it would take forever to pressurize such a large vessel IMO


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

> it would take forever to pressurize such a large vessel IMO



If your bottle is twice as large, and you put twice the yeast, sugar etc in. It will take the same amount of time as the smaller bottle.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

OH! Come on think big and don't be discouraged. Been there and done more than that.

If you think I am bragging browse http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/53172-co2-madhatters-diy.html


----------

